
Linux Toolbox - deepaksurti
https://jvns.ca/blog/2019/10/21/print-collection-of-my-first-7-zines/
======
haykmartiros
Love this! Ordered for the office.

------
zubairq
Fantastic stuff, I might buy it

~~~
zpallin
Indeed. I actually ordered it just now.

------
tonetheman
She says she makes more if you buy these instead:
[https://wizardzines.com/](https://wizardzines.com/)

------
shekhar101
This is fantastic! Tangentially related but I'd really like to learn such byte
sized stuff about Linux and Linux tools. Anyone has any nice resources I, a
grown up, can refer to?

~~~
viraptor
What do you mean? The article literally links to such resources. There's
nothing non-grown-up any them.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
I guess I just don’t really understand the “zine” movement of the last decade,
especially with regards to technical information. Is this a left-brain/right-
brain thing?

~~~
lghh
Left brain v Right brain is mostly bunk [1]. Additionally, the zine trend is
nothing new. It is just making its way to computing in a way I have not
noticed before. It's been common in music scenes, especially punk, for a long
time.

I like it because it presents information in a more conversational way and has
more personality. I like Julia's stuff because it feels like you're learning
the topic with her rather than being talked at. Having hand drawn visuals also
lets a lot of information be communicated quickly in a way that's harder than
just text in some instances.

[1][https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/16/left-r...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/16/left-
right-brain-distinction-myth)

~~~
craftinator
Habitually bitter.

